# Polywood Help Needed



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

I have to quote a job that requires polywood material. Can anyone send me in the right direction to find it in? I am on Long Island, NY but any suppliers will be helpful or even a manufacturer.

Thanks


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

http://www.polywood.com/

This place is in NJ


----------



## polywood (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't think the people at polywood.com sell lumber. Try www.polywoodinc.com


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

Don I called polywood,com and they only sell structural materials, thanks for the lead.

Polywood I did call polywood.org and they do sell the raw materials so thank you for their information.

I would still like to find a supplier in the NY area if possible to avoid the freight.


----------

